# "PHOTOS ADDED" Harris County 1150 Acres Never Been A Club



## runningman (Aug 14, 2008)

Just acquired 1150 acres of private property adjoining the 15,000 acre FDR State Park on hwy 85 in Harris county.  Due to the lack of pressure we have several 5.5 year old bucks in the 150"+. This property will be managed exclusively for growing huge bucks. That's our goal. The membership will be made up of serious, like minded QDM hunters.  This is a rare opportunity, only two bow hunters and the landowner have hunted this property for the past 14 years. 
Feeding program started in March,  year round food plots all with deluxe shooting houses or double tripods. Comfortable lok-on stands in place. 
We will have everything in place just show up and hunt. This is a truly turnkey operation. Huge hardwoods, various stages of pines, varied terrain, creeks, great road access. Five bedroom house with all utilities and satellite included in lease.
Looking for five members at $5,000 each or a smaller group can  have it for $25,000.


----------



## runningman (Aug 20, 2008)

*more food plots in, pics added*

Guys we just put in six additional food plots, will be planted by Sept 1st. They range from 1-4 acres in size. Also got some pics but didn't have luck with two of the cameras. If your serious about having a quality, long term piece of property to hunt you should really check this place out.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 21, 2008)

That is a great looking place with a lot of potential! If I were a gun hunter we would be talking. Good luck with it!


----------



## runningman (Aug 25, 2008)

Harris County, on Tramell Mill Road about a mile off HWY 85. PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## elasseter3030 (Aug 27, 2008)

are yall still looking for members


----------



## runningman (Aug 27, 2008)

*Yes We Do*

If your interested please email me at runningman00@hotmail.com


----------



## runningman (Sep 1, 2008)

*reduced rate-"this year only"*

Guys if anyone's still looking for a high quality club with excellent trophy potential let me know. I am going to let a few select members hunt for $3500 this year only.  
Email me at running.man00@hotmail.com if your interested. 
We wont have more than 5 members on 1100 ACRES.


----------



## mapleman (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you have any pics of the several 5.5 year old bucks you mentioned? Would like to see them....


----------



## Chef Z (Sep 11, 2008)

*Price Reduced*

Guys I will let three members have it this year for $2975 each.  Food plots are done, call Bill if you have any questions, 706-325-7209,


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 11, 2008)

mapleman said:


> Do you have any pics of the several 5.5 year old bucks you mentioned? Would like to see them....



Me too.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like a nice piece of property.

That buck in the bottom right photo looks to be 4.5 or older.

Robert


----------



## runningman (Sep 22, 2008)

*Updated-price Reduced-$2500*

Guys and Gals I'm lowering the price to $2500, last chance for a great spot this year. Everything is done, and I mean everything. Give me a call 706-325-7209, Bill


----------



## elasseter3030 (Sep 24, 2008)

id love to but 2500 is alot of money for a year


----------



## mtlheadhntr (Sep 25, 2008)

Dropped the price in half from $5000 to $2500 a guy!  Property looks great but it sounds like somebody is trying to make a little too much money if you can cut the price in half.  Just my 2 cents!


----------



## runningman (Sep 25, 2008)

*2 cents*

Not making money, the $2500 is without lodging.  I have already spent the money on this place and with it being so late in the year I'm willing to let it go at a discount.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is my wife and 14 year old son included in the price?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 30, 2008)

Any pictures of those 150" + deer?


----------



## runningman (Sep 30, 2008)

*Shot a 151" yesterday*

No unfortunately the landowner is not "computer savvy" so to speak and I haven't been there in a few weeks. I have some cameras there that need to be picked up but I need get them. I will post asap. 
The landowner shot a 151" bruiser last night. I will get pics of it up as soon as I can.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 30, 2008)

landowner shot a 151" bruiser last night?


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 1, 2008)

I heard three people rough scored it and the lowest score was 147" gross. Killed it on a Sorghum patch on an evening hunt.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 1, 2008)

nice place wow


----------



## wpart0063 (Oct 5, 2008)

Runningman,

Please send me a PM.  I have spent a considerable amount of time hunting in Harris Co.  However, The lease has gone back to Callaway.  I would be interested in talking with you if this property is still available.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 6, 2008)

me 2    I sent a PM


----------



## Huntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, where is this place? Is that the old Rocky Creek or Branch place? Man looks just like those deer and feeders they used. What a great looking place and quality deer. Too bad I already got 3 hunts scheduled for out of state. I will pm you about next year. Awesome!


----------



## wpart0063 (Oct 12, 2008)

Runningman,

Please advise on PM

Thanks!


----------



## Huntr (Oct 14, 2008)

got any more openings? Got any ducks on this property?


----------



## jlwarren (Oct 14, 2008)

Has this lease been taken for the 2009 season? We are interested in acquiring more info if it has not. Also, are exclusive hunting rights to the first group of 5 hunters possible or will the property be hunted by others?


----------



## sleepmedicine (Oct 14, 2008)

contact me asap...I have resources ..but want to see this property first hand and check the bucks. I live about 20 minute sfrom here.

Scott
706-575-3312


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ummm what happened did this guy peter out? He had everyone in a good mood about this place. Maybe a salesman?


----------



## runningman (Nov 15, 2008)

*For next season*

Sorry guys, since the season is underway I haven't had time to do anything else this year with it.  I am going to repost it in a few weeks for next year. We have taken three over 130 with one of them in the 145 range. I will post pics as well. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## stev (Nov 15, 2008)

I may be interested for next season.


----------

